# Is TAM addictive?



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

I get the feeling that TAM is becoming addictive. Anyone has different views?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Nope

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

PBear, I like the strong silent type, but is that "Nope, it's not addictive" or "Nope, I don't have a different view"? 

I find it very addictive.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Nope, I don't have a different view. Yes, it is addictive.



C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I agree that it is - I just haven't figured out why?? Thoughts anyone??


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Four Years, 3,700 posts, TAM golf shirts, key ring holders, coffee cups, TAM license plates and tattoo. Naw, I'm fine, not a problem. Easy to leave I quit, cold turkey.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

*Oh God, that was horrible. I need help!*


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> *Oh God, that was horrible. I need help!*


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I find it addictive because I get emotionally involved in people's stories. I like the anonymous element because people can be completely honest when they don't have to look you in the eye the next day.

I also like the ego boost when my advice is helpful to people. Who doesn't like to give advice? My kids have no interest in my hard earned wisdom, so I love to dispense it here. :rofl:


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Honest, lovesherman.

I came here seeking solutions.
I am a sort of now managing.

I find TAM addictive. Reason:
1. We can offer anonymous shoulders, ideas.
2. Come to know how others have done or are doing in dealing with infidelity.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Not addictive for me. It has been my life line.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

my name is chillymorn and I'm addicted to TAM.

isn't that the first step to recovery?


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Until there's an intervention, it's not addictive... Also, it's not like I'm hiding it or sneaking around... Hold on! My wife just walked in....


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

WadeWilson said:


> Until there's an intervention, it's not addictive...


LOL exactly! So what if I hide an extra laptop in the garage just for TAM and sometimes sneak out to the bathroom at work with my smartphone to quickly get a fix, I could quit anytime I wanted.


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

I am new to posting but have been following for a couple months. I think TAM is addictive to certain personality types. I love being a fly on the wall to people's relationships. I also peek out through the blinds to see and listen to my neighbors when they are having one of their huge marital spats outside. Just call me Mrs. Kravitz (the older crowd here probably know who she is)  I also have found it helpful hearing how men other then my husband feel about relationships and sexual things. 
I've tried making myself stay away from here...I've even taken TAM out of my favorites and "hidden" the link where it isn't as readily accessible, but it hasn't hindered me a bit..just takes me a little longer to get here.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

livnlearn said:


> I am new to posting but have been following for a couple months. I think TAM is addictive to certain personality types. I love being a fly on the wall to people's relationships. I also peek out through the blinds to see and listen to my neighbors when they are having one of their huge marital spats outside. Just call me Mrs. Kravitz (the older crowd here probably know who she is)  I also have found it helpful hearing how men other then my husband feel about relationships and sexual things.
> I've tried making myself stay away from here...I've even taken TAM out of my favorites and "hidden" the link where it isn't as readily accessible, but it hasn't hindered me a bit..just takes me a little longer to get here.


LOL. My husband has said that I am a voyeur for coming here. :rofl: I tell him that he gets all the benefits from the sex tips that I have learned.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

like alcohol its can be a depressent.

to read about all the coniving people who cheated on their mate.
to read about all the people who are dissatisfied with their marriage .
and then to read about all the people who seem to have such a great marriage.

if I spend too much time it gets depressing 


but I do fine the regulars here to be helpfull for the most part. even if I disagree with them at first alot of times rethinking about what someone said later make me see things from a different point of view which is helpfull.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Addictive.


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG...I even say to myself in the morning "NO TAM" and then find myself pouring the coffee and reading the darn thing on my phone! Driving to work "NO TAM" and I click first thing! Cleaning from dinner "NO TAM" and I'm instantly on my ipad!

I'm shaking right now


----------



## Shwagulous (Mar 12, 2012)

Addictive? Pffft.... I can walk away from my computer anytime I want. 

Good thing I can read TAM on my phone 

Besides, TAM and I are "just friends", and no you can't see my phone!

*change phone password*


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Four Years, 3,700 posts, TAM golf shirts, key ring holders, coffee cups, TAM license plates and tattoo. Naw, I'm fine, not a problem. Easy to leave I quit, cold turkey.


I want a golf shirt, maybe a coffee cup to. Where's the TAM gift shop?

We need a bumper sticker that says "Been there. Done that. TAM!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

sigma1299 said:


> We need a bumper sticker that says "Been there. Done that. TAM!!


Mine says *Cheating Sucks, TAM Rocks!!*


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I think I was starting to become addicted but then disappeared for several months for health reasons; now I'm finding it hard to get back into it. I think I have learned things here that help me in my marriage but I don't know if I should be giving advice, if that makes any sense. I do like reading about other people's experiences though.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

TAM is like going to an A.A. meetings. When I hear others talk about life or marriage and their issues, as bad as mine seem to be, I know it could be worse. Most of the time in A.A. I would just go and listen. I sometimes think that I am not an alcoholic. Oh... that is another thread!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

sigma1299 said:


> I want a golf shirt, maybe a coffee cup to. Where's the TAM gift shop?
> 
> We need a bumper sticker that says "Been there. Done that. TAM!!


Pink and blue TAM sweatshirt....
BTW, when will the men's clubhouse get a fresh coat of gun metal paint


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Mine says *Cheating Sucks, TAM Rocks!!*


I like yours better. I'll take two please...

Damn Wade you're right. I didn't think about the color scheme. Cancel my golf shirt.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

If you take your laptop to the toilet and in the shower to be on TAM then I would say addictive for sure.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, considering I've been lurking for several weeks now, registered this week, have bookmarked this site on both my work pc and my home pc, and am now making my first post in this thread rather than telling my story and asking my questions... I'm going to say yes.


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Well, considering I've been lurking for several weeks now, registered this week, have bookmarked this site on both my work pc and my home pc, and am now making my first post in this thread rather than telling my story and asking my questions... I'm going to say yes.


Nice first post! Welcome and I bet you can't wait to start now!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

WadeWilson said:


> Pink and blue TAM sweatshirt....
> BTW, when will the men's clubhouse get a fresh coat of gun metal paint


We're getting ready for a new roll out. What do you guys think?


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

all together..... "Hi Steve." 

Welcome aboard. Here's hoping whatever has brought you here isn't too bloody.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just figured this one was much easier to write than the "why I'm stressed" one I've been trying to figure out how to word for a while now.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> We're getting ready for a new roll out. What do you guys think?


I like it but I have one question.

WTF IS JOHNNY DEPP DOING ON THE TV?!?!?!?!?

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey there!

No threadjacking please.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

It is addictive. I hate needles but if it were the only way to get my TAM fix I may put it right into my veins


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

It's become a little addictive for me because I've learned so much coming here. Before TAM I didn't even know EA's existed. 

To add to the addiction there are people who come here before the storm in there lives actually hit. I find myself scrambling to give them advice to help them avoid this storm. In the end it's always there choice to listen or not but I try to help.

edit - it doesn't help that it's so easy to keep up with TAM on my phone


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

AngryandUsed said:


> I get the feeling that TAM is becoming addictive. Anyone has different views?


WITHOUT QUESTION THE ANSWER IS YES!!!!!! I have a husband who is depressed and gets drunk every night, I have a family I am not speaking to, and most of my friends have kids and I don't want to call and ask them for advice.

I view TAM my salvation. But it is also my addiction


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Only as much as bj's, chocolate, caffeine and Lay's potato chips.


You say the funniest things, I think our sense of humor is similar and I just wanted to let you know that your posts always crack me up. THANKS A BUNCH!

I may not be giving hubby a hummer while I am on here, but I am eating chocolate!!!!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

*OH GOD YES!!!!*
I came her looking for answers to questions over my own divorce but found have a great deal of insight in helping others. At the tender age of 24 I should be looking at porn, playing video games, and drinking my @$$ off all night. Instead I read books about marriage, divorce, sex, and affairs; then read stories and post here instead of sleeping. I'm considering making TAM and the closet full of MC books I have my deep dark secret my wife or any future wife will never know about.


----------



## vickyyy (Oct 28, 2011)

i am 25, male, doing my post grads.This forum is really great.It has really helped me to improve my personal life.Now i am no more beta.
Thank you to all of you.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Chocolate-covered wangers. Coming to theatres summer 2012.
> 
> Your posts make me laugh too, endless, and yes, our senses of humor are very much alike.
> 
> TAM is interesting. I learn a lot.


What Will They Say Next?

Is the reason I stay tuned in....


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not addicted. I haven't posted in days.. damn.. damn.. damn..


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

I can quit any time.

Yup.

Un huh.

Yup.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Um let me think?
Someone told me in one of my threads that I need to get a hobby!!!
Lol. Addictive nah!!

I have to agree with some though, I keep awY from some of the new threads CWI because it just brings back so many bad feelings. I try to give when I can but do not always feel able too.
At the moment I'm craving the posts where others are coming out of their turmoil and surviving all the crap that infidelity and hurt has caused them!

Sunny day!
Going for a dog walk.
Got my mobile on me though in case of any updates!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifesabeach (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes it is. Been a member for 1 month, and I like giving advice to people. I am checking 2-3 times a day at least for new threads. Is there a support group for TAM addicts?


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

lifesabeach said:


> Yes it is. Been a member for 1 month, and I like giving advice to people. I am checking 2-3 times a day at least for new threads. Is there a support group for TAM addicts?


That's a good idea. There should be a subforum for "Coping with addiction to TAM"


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

....I think that when you're in emotional pain over being hurt by someone...or maybe for hurting someone....you'll look for whatever support you can find because getting the answers on your own...can be impossible sometimes. There's also a feeling of "safety in numbers" when you're here.

...that said...yes it can be addictive. I often browse the threads...but seldom post a reply. Maybe that's because once I get writing...it brings the pain to the foreground a bit too much.


----------

